# Chino's Glamour Shots



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I didn't want to leave Chino out of the glamour shots  Hope you like them. My little Chino man is going to be a year old next month, 
Aug. 7th. It's hard to believe he was that tiny little kitten we brought home last year. :luv


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aww, he is beautiful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww.....Sweet Chino!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, nothing sweeter thana sleeping kitty!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

He has gotten bigger! Very handsome. A wonderful brother-cat.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! I just took this photo of Chino with Shadow, they love each other so much :luv


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You know, I was about to add, at the end of my post about Shadow's pics, "what about Chino?" - then I thought, well maybe I should see if she's posted some first. And look what I find! 

He has turned into a beautiful boy! Still with those amazingly expressive eyes (when he has them open! ).

That last pic is just like ones that people take of their human kids! They are adorable together! :luv


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The second photo of Chino asleep when he looks so content is adorable but I especially love the one of them together.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you spirite & Jenny bf


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I see that he's a leg dangler


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, his legs are always hanging off of whatever he is laying on


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww, beautiful!! I am so happy to pix of them snuggling!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Speechie! I love to see them snuggling too!:luv


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh what a handsome, sweet boy he has become! And that pic of them cuddling with his paw over her - priceless. :heart


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Heather! I was so lucky to get that photo. I just saw them at the right time and had my phone in my hand.


----------

